# pigeon sound clips



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i have a single male bird and i want to see about getting an mp3 file of a pigeon cooing and making noises. since he doesn't have a mate, i want to see how he reacts to other bird noises.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

I found webpage once that had sounds of wild Australian pigeons. I have it as an mp3 that I play on repeat for my pigeon, and she seems to enjoy it to some degree. She seems more intrigued by music (jazz and classical, flutes and flugelhorns). I think she enjoys having the sounds there for her in the background.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

badbird said:


> i have a single male bird and i want to see about getting an mp3 file of a pigeon cooing and making noises. since he doesn't have a mate, i want to see how he reacts to other bird noises.


I think that is a very thoughtful thing to do, to give the bird some company and hopefully some comfort. 

Just make sure there isn't any quarelling or combative cooing noises or grunt noises, like what males make, that would not be comforting, but rather stressful and confusing to the bird.


----------



## Buddy (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi,

You could buy Encarta encyclopedia, it has the sounds of every bird species in the world, plus it has world music and all sorts of very interesting information, I think it costs in America about $79,99 but I could be wrong It is worth a look at.


----------

